# Making birdseye maple pop



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

What is a simple but good way to make birdseye maple pop? I have a few small pieces that I want to turn for pens. Since there isn't a lot of color in the wood, I want to bring out the eyes.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Transtint in seal coat. Then sand very lightly to remove the surface stain only. For a demo see How to Pop Figured Maple | The Wood Whisperer

TransTint is wonderful stuff.. We sprayed it, mixed only with DNA, on the coffee table my son and I made.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

How to make birdseye maple pop? Put the pieces in a paper bag and then put them in the microwave? 

Here's a discussion that might help, as well:

http://forums.delphiforums.com/burl/messages?msg=370.1


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Ralph Barker said:


> How to make birdseye maple pop? Put the pieces in a paper bag and then put them in the microwave?


I tried that. The eyes popped out, and it wasn't very tasty anyway. 
Thanks for the suggestions. I'll do some experimenting.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The sacrifices we make to get fiber in our diets!!!


----------

